# Any books rec's on understanding amps?



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've always been curious about how amps actually work. Anybody able to recommend a good book that can explain it? I'm thinking I'll do a kit build next fall, but I'd really like to understand the kit, not just assemble.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beach Bob said:


> I've always been curious about how amps actually work. Anybody able to recommend a good book that can explain it? I'm thinking I'll do a kit build next fall, but I'd really like to understand the kit, not just assemble.


Great approach. I can't help with a recommendation but I'll cheerfully poach any that you get here.

I'm doing a build now and I'm trying to understand what I'm doing, what each component does, that sort of thing.

Actually, I'd like to have it explained from the perspective of what happens to the signal from the point of entry until the sound comes out of the speaker, step by step.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I read this book and found it helpful in understanding most aspects about tube amps.

(Milkman) _"especially from the __perspective of what happens to the signal from the point of entry until the sound comes out of the speaker". _

The Guitar Amp Handbook: Understanding Tube Amplifiers and Getting Great Sounds: Amazon.ca: Dave Hunter: Books

*Have a look through the sample pages and see what you think.*

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't forget this one...

A Desktop Reference of Hip Vintage Guitar Amps - Google Books

Not basic but tells you all about a lot of amps. Lots of schematics too.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

This one's pretty basic and easily understood.

Electric Guitar Amplifier Handbook: Jack Darr: 9781882580484: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There are 3 parts to this series, good basic explanation using water in place of current flow.

[video=youtube;UM3av6moJd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM3av6moJd4[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Don't forget this one...
> 
> A Desktop Reference of Hip Vintage Guitar Amps - Google Books
> 
> Not basic but tells you all about a lot of amps. Lots of schematics too.


 Agreed.... 100% I have that one as well as these, what's left of 'em. Dog eared and in bits.

STEWMAC.COM : The Tube Amp Book

9780965084109: Dave Funk's Tube Amp Workbook (Volume 1 - Fender) - AbeBooks: 0965084108

and some insight here
A real Trainwreck/Ken Fischer thread [Archive] - The Gear Page


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Good place to start are the old RCA tube handbooks. The London Power series of books are the best if you want a deeper understanding.

I have most of the ones mentioned in the thread as well and they all have good info.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright, I've ordered a couple of the books suggested; now its up to Amazon to deliver. I'm actually trying to remember that last time I read a physical book...but I didn't see a lot of success with something this technical on a Kindle....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scottone said:


> ..... The London Power series of books are the best if you want a deeper understanding.
> 
> I have most of the ones mentioned in the thread as well and they all have good info.


I had the TUT #3 book. It is excellent with regards to detailed information about construction concepts. Much of the remainder of the book was too difficult for me to "grasp" .

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Beach Bob said:


> Alright, I've ordered a couple of the books suggested; now its up to Amazon to deliver. I'm actually trying to remember that last time I read a physical book...but I didn't see a lot of success with something this technical on a Kindle....


I'm not much of a reader either, too busy doin' I guess, but as a goto reference, they will be appreciated. cheers, D
I found tidbits throughout these manuals that were of particular interest to me, ended up going back through them with page tabs and highlighter..saved me alot of time down the road when looking for a quick reminder.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

+1 for Dave Hunter's Guitar Amp Handbook, most of my knowledge about tube amps comes from that


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I'd also suggest you find the Ham Radio Club in your town. Usually these clubs will hold a flea market once in a while. Failing that, you can also try EBay.

I'm talking about finding an older copy of the Ham Radio Handbook, published annually by the American Radio Relay League. Look for an issue from the 50's - they are easy to find. While they focus on stuff for ham radio operators they also have excellent sections on basic electronics! Of course, back in the 50's it was all to do with vacuum tubes and those issues are great educational tools to understand tube amplifiers today.

These handbooks will teach you what IS electricity! They will help you understand volts, amps and ohms. They will describe how tubes work and the basic amplifier circuits for preamp levels and power outputs. They have sections on test equipment and on construction techniques, which a builder like me still uses every day!

Last but not least, they have various tables at the back about stuff you need to work with electronic parts, like resistor codes, colour codes for transformer wires and tables of data on tons of different tubes! With their pinouts! And typical ratings, like how a pair of 6V6s at a particular plate voltage in Class AB1 push-pull will deliver 15 watts of output, or whatever. Don't understand Class AB1? It's in the book too!

There will be data on pilot lamps, sections on drilling and punching chassis - all kinds of practical stuff. Even construction articles on transmitters can be useful, when you consider that the output stage of a transmitter is very similar to one of an audio amplifier, just using a tank coil instead of a transformer in the output.

Every REAL tech should have a copy! 

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Bill.. I'll keep an eye out for that one...may have to hit some of the used book stores and see if they have one around.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a link to a free pdf of an electronics text book that seems pretty good:
The Art of Electronics -2nd edition: Free Download - Electronic Circuits and Articles


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> Here's a link to a free pdf of an electronics text book that seems pretty good:
> The Art of Electronics -2nd edition: Free Download - Electronic Circuits and Articles


JHarasym...Many thanks! I have read a lot about this book and always wanted to look at it.
IIRC, it is expensive to purchase.

Huge download !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Avec plaisir!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> Here's a link to a free pdf of an electronics text book that seems pretty good:
> The Art of Electronics -2nd edition: Free Download - Electronic Circuits and Articles



I would have hit the like button for this but it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> I would have hit the like button for this but it seems to have disappeared.


It worked for me just a minute ago.

The page took a couple of minutes to load.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

I've read Hunters book, one of Gerald Webers, 3 TUT books but I also find the Wizard's site to quite informative. May order his books as well. http://www.valvewizard.co.uk/


----------

